# Decorating for the Holidays



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

The barn I board at used to hang little stockings on each stall door and put treats in each one, until a horse got out of his stall and ate all the peppermints in the stockings(including the wrappers)! Now they just have Chritmas lights outside and they have a Christmas tree in the office 

We have a Christmas party every year at this fancy resteraunt but I don't think im going to be invited this year because were leaving before christmas


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

the ASB barn I worked at always had a tree decorating party with appetizers and coffee.

the RBATF (really big arab training facility) I worked at always had a Christmas show they put on, and a sleepover for the kids

...at our 5 stall barn, we play christmas music and exchange gifts, but that's it!


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

we having a boarding stable and we put stockings on the doors and do some decorations outside. and we bought 2 reall little trees for outside


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

My barn LOVES having partys. If it's a holiday, they are decorating and planning something fun. I love it.

We are having a Holiday Show/Party. They are going to have fun games for the kids, and jumper classes, for the more competitive ones.  Along with games for the non-horsey people. Alot of people are putting a drill team routine together. We have a terditional holiday dinner and just enjoy being together. 

They decorate all around the barn with garland, and hang stockings up in the front of our fencing. They arn't done so i have no idea whats coming next!

I'll take some pictures.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh geeze....tonight we spent quite a while doing more decorating. There are lights, and trees, and stockings. And they play Christmas music over the speaker in one of the stables. 

There will be a big christmas party with everyone from the barn invited.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I've just moved over to my friends place and I've hung a stocking on his stall door but I doubt we're going to have a party since it would just be the two of us (then her hubby and my soon to be hubby).*


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes! My barn we hang stockings all over the stall doors, & the BO puts up lights (her house is nearby)- it looks so pretty!


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never been at a barn that does anything nice or fun during the holidays.  I honestly don't think I've been somewhere that even verbally says "Happy Holidays" to me?! Well...Bah-humbug. :wink:


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

at my barn we hung up a stocking and a holiday sign for each horse on their door and we have some other decorations hung up.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Just some stockings here and there. :wink:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

We have one afternoon about three weeks to Christmas that we call "Deck the Stalls" and everyone brings out decorations to put up for our lesson horses. Anything goes as long as it's kept out of reach. That's when thier stockings go up and the students can pack them full of treats between then and Christmas so they can "open thier stockings" on Christmas morning. We don't do a party, but the "Deck the Stalls" usually turns out to be one, lol. Lots of fun and then the barn looks festive all December!


----------

